# Started to put weight on around stomach



## Aaron (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I was diagnosed type 1 about 6 years ago and have always been in good shape. The local healthcare advisers said if I wanted to increase my weight at the time the only way would be increasing mass by weights. I wasn't really interested in putting on mass so just continued as I was, however in the last year I have put on a bit of weight around the stomach and wanted to get back to my old shape. I don't feel I need to go to any sort of weight loss program but wondered if anyone had any thoughts on how to reduce fat around the stomach area and tone up a bit?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## MaryPlain (Sep 18, 2012)

Aaron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was diagnosed type 1 about 6 years ago and have always been in good shape. The local healthcare advisers said if I wanted to increase my weight at the time the only way would be increasing mass by weights. I wasn't really interested in putting on mass so just continued as I was, however in the last year I have put on a bit of weight around the stomach and wanted to get back to my old shape. I don't feel I need to go to any sort of weight loss program but wondered if anyone had any thoughts on how to reduce fat around the stomach area and tone up a bit?
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be great if this was possible. I'm also reasonably happy with my weight but would like to redistribute it away from my middle. Unfortunately from everything I've read and tried, there really isn't a way of spot reducing fat other than liposuction! I've resigned myself to losing more weight and just hoping that eventually it stops going from the wrong places and finally goes from my spare tyre!


----------

